# Single Gang Box w/ outlet and dimmer?



## timgatton (May 19, 2013)

My customer has a single gang box (120V) with dual outlet ... but in the remodeling, they want to KEEP 1 outlet (for kitchen counter appliances) but have the other space converted to a dimmer to run an overhead light. All dimmers I find take the entire single gang space. I found a dimmer that runs the outlet, and while I'm sure I could "modify" it to do what I want, it certainly won't be "in code". Anyone seen a single gang outlet like this with 1 outlet (full voltage) and a dimmer to wire in the wall to a light?


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

timgatton said:


> My customer has a single gang box (120V) with dual outlet ... but in the remodeling, they want to KEEP 1 outlet (for kitchen counter appliances) but have the other space converted to a dimmer to run an overhead light. All dimmers I find take the entire single gang space. I found a dimmer that runs the outlet, and while I'm sure I could "modify" it to do what I want, it certainly won't be "in code". Anyone seen a single gang outlet like this with 1 outlet (full voltage) and a dimmer to wire in the wall to a light?


Since you're an electrician, you should already know the answer.
Unless this is your first time in a _dual outlet_ SG box.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

timgatton said:


> ....I found a dimmer that runs the outlet, ........



Really? You have? I guess 404.14(E) has been forgotten then.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

timgatton said:


> I'm sure I could "modify" it to do what I want


How's that working out for you?


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a feeling this is a Craigslist "contractor" and "customer" who have met each other....



BTW, what's to keep you from enlarging the opening & making it a 2 gang? :whistling:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

svronthmve said:


> BTW, what's to keep you from enlarging the opening & making it a 2 gang? :whistling:





> *timgatton >>* I'm sure I could "modify" it to do what I want.


He probably already invented something.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

1 post wonder child here???


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

The elusive two gang remodel box....so hard to find!


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Is it that, or the dilemma whether a dimmer and duplex receptacle will both fit in it at the same time?!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

And I'm just a wood butcher :drink:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Why the need for a dimmer? I am guessing this overhead light has an extension cord plugged into the receptacle that you are wanting to control with a dimmer? Or maybe you are trying to fine tune the performance of you toaster?:whistling


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

woodchuck2 said:


> Why the need for a dimmer? I am guessing this overhead light has an extension cord plugged into the receptacle that you are wanting to control with a dimmer? Or maybe you are trying to fine tune the performance of you toaster?:whistling


I never even thought of that, my toaster Burns the hell put of my bread, i'm gettin a dimmer. Thanks guys.....


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

My toaster doesn't work worth crap. Maybe I should wire it up to 240.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

You could have a toaster with the speed of a microwave!:thumbup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

480sparky said:


> My toaster doesn't work worth crap. Maybe I should wire it up to 240.


Now for this i would recommend a fan/light switch :thumbsup:/ One phase could be controlled by number and the other phase controlled by the slide dimmer for fine tuning your voltage :laughing:. Am i helping here :innocent:


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

woodchuck2 said:


> Now for this i would recommend a fan/light switch :thumbsup:/ One phase could be controlled by number and the other phase controlled by the slide dimmer for fine tuning your voltage :laughing:. Am i helping here :innocent:


You only fine tune for bagels and eggos, right?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

tahomerepairs said:


> you only fine tune for bagels and *blueberry* eggos, right?


fify.


----------



## TAHomeRepairs (Jun 18, 2012)

480sparky said:


> fify.


thanks


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

And who thinks he is actually going to bring a second feed to this box to keep the lighting off the SABC?? :whistling


----------

